# Go Pro



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, who's had experience of one of these and any tips on how ro get started? I can't even get the back off the cover to change it for the 'skeleton' back!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Brilliant piece of kit mate, and probably the most fun you can have with your clothes on!

I've got the Hero 2 and use it mainly for skiing every year. My mate has got the Hero 3 and as you'd expect that is also excellent, although slightly more complicated to use than the previous version. The footage from both is outstanding, and to be honest there's not much to choose between them in terms of quality (but I am still jealous, of course! :lol: ).

My suggestion would be to download the user manual from the GoPro website, and have a good read before you do anything else. I think the software needs to be updated on the new ones before you use them, so that would be a good place to start.

Good luck anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

You could always sell it to me! Lol

Seriously tho like davey says it's awsome


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Open the back and pull.. It's just held on with a metal bar in a plastic clip. You can be quite rough, its unlikely you'll break it.

They are pretty simple to use, even more so if you download the relevant app for iPhone or android.

Just beware the battery life on them isn't great, so short clips are often better then letting it run, depends on what you are shooting of course.


----------

